# Bean advice for espresso



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Single origin or blend?

Hi Guys, having slightly (or very) foolishly bought a few different 250g bags from different roasters, I've now realised that I need to stick to one bean or blend from one roasters in order to get the hang of my set up. I only drink espresso and I have a Pavoni. I'm looking at Rave as they seem popular and they'll post to France (where I currently am). I want something forgiving to learn with so my question is do I go for a single origin like the Brazil Fazenda Capim Branco or the Signature, Fudge or Italian Job? Open to suggestions, doesn't have to be Rave as long as they will post them to me. Thanks


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Blends are quite nice (and probably cheaper than SO's). I quite like Carvetii Espresso Blend but not sure on Postage to France. Casa Espresso and Coffee Compass are a couple of others to maybe look at?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

There are some great roasters in France - why don't you buy local?


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Rhys said:


> Blends are quite nice (and probably cheaper than SO's). I quite like Carvetii Espresso Blend but not sure on Postage to France. Casa Espresso and Coffee Compass are a couple of others to maybe look at?


I thought SO might be easier to work with?


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> There are some great roasters in France - why don't you buy local?


I'm in the Alps in Chamonix so a bit more limited. A new roasters has just opened in Chamonix called Moody Coffee roasters. They're brand new and I don't yet know what they're doing or how consistent they'll be. I'll definitely give them a go but I rather figure things out first with a consistent coffee. If you know any good roasters in France I can check out that would be great.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes and Raves Italian Job are 2 coffee's that are very easy to work with and quite forgiving when getting used to a new machine.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes and Raves Italian Job are 2 coffee's that are very easy to work with and quite forgiving when getting used to a new machine.


Great so you think blend over SO?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nopapercup said:


> Great so you think blend over SO?


I've had great coffee with both, I would say darker roasts are easier to work with


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> I've had great coffee with both, I would say darker roasts are easier to work with


If it's for straight espresso only then maybe darker roasts won't be as nice as lighter ones?

Might be an idea to source a local roaster, find a coffee shop that uses their roast and try a cup. If you like it, buy the beans and experiment as you will have an idea what it should taste like?


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Rhys said:


> If it's for straight espresso only then maybe darker roasts won't be as nice as lighter ones?
> 
> Might be an idea to source a local roaster, find a coffee shop that uses their roast and try a cup. If you like it, buy the beans and experiment as you will have an idea what it should taste like?


They're a bit behind the curve in Chamonix. Finally a good coffee shop opened just before Christmas but they get their beans from a roaster in Germany. This new roasters has just opened and hopefully will be where I can get my beans when out here in the future


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Nopapercup said:


> They're a bit behind the curve in Chamonix. Finally a good coffee shop opened just before Christmas but they get their beans from a roaster in Germany. This new roasters has just opened and hopefully will be where I can get my beans when out here in the future


Go on - tell me the drink prices in Chamonix


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

GCGlasgow said:


> I've had great coffee with both, I would say darker roasts are easier to work with


how so ?


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

My go to Espresso bean is Columbian Suarez from Rave. I have a subscription from Has Bean for brewed but stick most with Rave - C S for 90% of my Espresso. It's tasty!!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> how so ?


I find darker roasts less forgiving and easier to dial in. Light roasts not so forgiving of bad preparation


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Jon said:


> Go on - tell me the drink prices in Chamonix


All depends but coffee is cheaper than the UK for standard fair like Lavazza. The new specialist place that's opened charged me €2.50 for a double of their Brazilian single origin (it was very good) and they have cheaper options. Alcohol, pints are expensive €6 but wine cheap €2.5-€5


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

So if you guys where in my shoes. Forget taste preferences to an extent as I can play about with this once I figureout how to extract a decent espresso. Would you go single origin or blend from Rave (as they post to France) medium or darker roast? If there's one you particularly like even better


----------



## graphium (May 11, 2014)

I would go for blend - raves italian job is great to start with


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nopapercup said:


> So if you guys where in my shoes. Forget taste preferences to an extent as I can play about with this once I figureout how to extract a decent espresso. Would you go single origin or blend from Rave (as they post to France) medium or darker roast? If there's one you particularly like even better


Probably a medium blend.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nopapercup said:


> I'm in the Alps in Chamonix so a bit more limited. A new roasters has just opened in Chamonix called Moody Coffee roasters. They're brand new and I don't yet know what they're doing or how consistent they'll be. I'll definitely give them a go but I rather figure things out first with a consistent coffee. If you know any good roasters in France I can check out that would be great.


I came back last weekend from Paris with some wonderful roasts from L'Arbre a Cafe. The barista/manager in the shop also recommended Placid Roasters in Lyon. Last year I also had good beans from Coutume, The Beans on Fire who at that point were also roasting for KB Cafe. KB are now roasting in their own name. Cafe Lomi also has a good reputation as a roaster although I haven't had any of their beans.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Phil, I'll check those out and see if they post.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

A pleasure and you'll easily find one that posts, especially since I imagine your French is way better than mine

.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Nopapercup said:


> Would you go single origin or blend from Rave (as they post to France) medium or darker roast? If there's one you particularly like even better


Rave - Columbian Suarez. It's an amazing price and tasty too


----------

